
How to not suck at design, a 5 minute guide for the non-designer - happy-go-lucky
https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-to-not-suck-at-design-a-5-minute-guide-for-the-non-designer-291efac43037
======
ankurdhama
The word design/designer alone is useless. You should always mention design of
what.

